# July Kings - Lil Man



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

These threads are usually very entertaining, the usual suspects haven't showed up yet.

I hope you guys get into some, reports that I have gotten from the big lake were not good for numbers.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

msfcarp said:


> These threads are usually very entertaining, the usual suspects haven't showed up yet.
> 
> I hope you guys get into some, reports that I have gotten from the big lake were not good for numbers.


The usual suspects gave up, retired from that maylay or are banned.. Lmao


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Killa, aren't u one of those guys lol Jk of course


----------

